# Knights Revenant Project Log



## Endymion (Jul 19, 2010)

So I've found myself with an over-abundance of time and a little disposable income (it's technically not disposable but I feel little guilt in spending it ) so I've decided to finish what I started (or die trying). 

Some months ago I posted the fluff for my DIY chapter, link can be found in the bio, and while I intend to rework it at some point in the near future I'd still like to follow through and sort myself out and put together an army.

So far I've not accomplished much beyond a couple of test models...



















Sorry for the terrible pictures, it's taken at night time using my phone in the light of the lamp array set up over my dartfrog vivarium. That's a test terminator model I've butchered, (don't panic, I've got a feeling I got it for free from somewhere) the paint scheme is very much WIP at the moment, as you can probably tell. I'm a fairly inept painter so picking a quartered colour scheme was perhaps not the best move... 

I'm still trying to work out what paints/layers/washes/etc I'm going to use, so far it looks like necron abyss followed by regal blue for the blue quarters and adeptus battlegrey followed by badab black for the grey quarters. Highlights will probably end up being enchanted blue (maybe with a little ice blue) and codex grey respectively. I also need to practice my straight lines. My paints seem to come out looking a bit... Flat... But that could be lack of varnish or... something? 

I've recently had a slight crisis and begun pondering other schemes (I like the grey and blue, though) and with the help of DoW II Retribution I made... this, to illustrate potential alternatives. I know DoW's army painter isn't the most accurate representation but it gets my point across and I like to abuse it (much like I do ellipses and parentheses, sorry). The colours used in that scheme are necron abyss and adeptus battlegrey.

Onto my actual army... I'm building a force mainly from the Fourth Company of my Chapter. When I'm finished I should have something along the lines of...


1 Captain with Powerfist and Stormbolter (was considering using him as a Kantor stand in but decided I didn't like the idea so for now he's just "show piece")

1 Captain with a Relic Blade and Stormshield and a command squad with plaslas razorback.

1 Librarian (Sevrin Loth model )

2 x 10 tactical marines with flamer, multimelta, powerfist and rhino.

7 sternguard with 2 heavy flamers and 5 combi-meltas. Probably with a rhino... 

1 x Dread with 2 tw AC.

1 x Dread/Venerable Dread - I just want to get one of the Forgeworld models, I'm open to load out advice.

An assortment of veteran and captain models that I've collected because I think they look pretty.

(Note: The HQs are interchangeable, the sternguards/tacs/dreads will be consistent though)

I've not done too much research but I'm fairly sure that this isn't the best of lists, but I don't think it's the worst... Hopefully. It's mainly because I like the idea of the army and what it does rather than any logical thought process.

The next couple of days are fairly busy for me but I should be able to update regularly and I'll be adding some fluffy bits to accompany the units as they're produced. I tend to paint quite slowly (which is surprising considering how terrible the end result is ) and the couple I've done so far were literally painted piece by piece. 

So, now I've rambled, hopefully coherently, for a bit, any advice regarding anything would be appreciated!








<--- A blurry picture of terrible things to come.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounds cool and will be worth checking in on from time to time for sure. However, next time use the img and /img tags for posting pics (little picture icon here on the text editor) for posting pics . I fixed the links above for you already.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like this could be good, I'll be following this .


----------



## Endymion (Jul 19, 2010)

The Wraithlord: Ah, sorry -_- I didn't want to wreck the page layout by sticking big pictures in, forgot about the resizing thing.

Bane of Kings: Thanks.  

I got a little time this morning to try and do a test run with my 2 heavy flamer sternguard, going to use heavy flamers from the Terminators and try and add some kind of grip/handle so the thing doesn't look unbalanced. I'll add pictures as soon as I get chance.


----------



## Endymion (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry for the huge delay, my boss has fallen seriously ill (or rather, his illness has progressed that way :|) so I've had some erratic hours combined with other RL stuff.

Got chance of a box of the new grey knights, I didn't realise how many useful bits were in that set...

Anyway, I got around to making a mock up of my 2 heavy flamer sternguard (thanks to Bits and Kits for the heavy flamers, couldn't find them anywhere!), so...









Sternguard 1 with a generic "hosing stuff with firey death" pose.

















Here's the Sternguard 1 with Sternguard 2. I decided to give him a slightly more... Dynamic (?) pose. I love the MK IV helmets and I didn't want them to look too identical.

Both models are covered in mold lines and unsightly hunks of sprue and missing powerplants and left shoulder pads and held loosely together with blue tac but with a little imagination I think they look pretty cool. 

Hopefully *cough* I'll have some newly painted tactical marines by this evening so, if that's the case, I'll upload those.

(Pictures taken with my phone so iffy quality at best, sorry.)

EDIT: I've also upgraded some of my paint collection and invested in a couple of washes. I'd previously been using inks but apparently they're a bit awkward to use (as well as OOP). I'm guessing washes are a more "watered down" version of the old inks, could someone clarify this please?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, unfortunatly I can't help you with the paints, but I'm looking forward to see these painted .


----------

